# Cycling at Lake Windermere



## Dibs (26 May 2014)

Anyone cycled the route from Windermere, over the ferry and the 4 mile coastal route? Looking to do this with my wife and 7 yr old, looks like it's suitable for a young new cyclist (son, not my wife!)!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2014)

Yes. I rode that way last summer (link). Once off the road to the ferry you're onto a quiet road along the shore which turns into a well surfaced gravel road which is closed to motor vehicles. It's a bit up and down in places but I'd say it's a good route.


----------



## TissoT (26 May 2014)

tight lanes in parts ... Keep in ..
there is a stunning little (tiny) pub on the opposite side of the lake to windermere-bowness


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2014)

tissot said:


> tight lanes in parts ... Keep in ..
> there is a stunning little (tiny) pub on the opposite side of the lake to windermere-bowness


Which one is that? I'm not aware of any close to the lake shore on that side.


----------



## TissoT (26 May 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Which one is that? I'm not aware of any close to the lake shore on that side.


Tower Bank arms..... Near sawrey


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2014)

tissot said:


> Tower Bank arms..... Near sowry


Ah, yes, nice pub. It's a fair climb up the hill though from the lake shore path.


----------



## TissoT (26 May 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ah, yes, nice pub. It's a fair climb up the hill though from the lake shore path.


Not much of a climb .... the road is undulating on that side of the lake to hawks head


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 May 2014)

Dibs said:


> Anyone cycled the route from Windermere, over the ferry and the 4 mile coastal route? Looking to do this with my wife and 7 yr old, looks like it's suitable for a young new cyclist (son, not my wife!)!


Yep, Windermere, across ferry and turn right after a couple of corners and go through the park. After the park it's gravelled and as Phil says, it's a bit up and down. At the end of it is Wray Castle, well worth a visit, they have loads of kids activities there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2014)

tissot said:


> Not much of a climb .... the road is undulating on that side of the lake to hawks head


From the ferry to Far Sawrey it's about 190 feet of climbing and gets a gradient arrow on the map. I don't know if that might be a bit much with a 7 year old in tow?


----------



## gavgav (26 May 2014)

tissot said:


> Not much of a climb .... the road is undulating on that side of the lake to hawks head


I beg to differ!! Especially with a 7 yr old!


----------

